# 1dx ; have you replaced the shutter?



## Viggo (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys !

Wonder if you have had a worn out shutter on your 1dx and more importantly, how many actuations before it happen?

Mine went at 167.000.

Thanks!


----------



## tpatana (Aug 31, 2015)

Not yet. 6 months and 58k clicks.


----------



## docholliday (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah, 79K. Failed with nasty shutter bounce.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2015)

docholliday said:


> Yeah, 79K. Failed with nasty shutter bounce.



Wow! That's horrible... 79? Man.. I hope they fixed it no charge? Was it under warranty still?


----------



## docholliday (Sep 22, 2015)

Viggo said:


> docholliday said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, 79K. Failed with nasty shutter bounce.
> ...



Not under warranty, and nope, it wasn't free. Ridiculous. My 1Ds3 also failed at 90K...


----------



## helpful (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, I did replace it this past spring prior to selling my oldest 1DX body when it had reached my normal 3-year lifecycle (purchased from the first batch in late spring 2012).

Note that I sent it in for annual maintenance and never had a failure although I was beyond 350K actuations. The reason for sending it in this past spring was for a complete overhaul just to do right by the future purchaser of the camera. At my request (and insistence) they replaced the mirror box, shutter assembly and a couple other minor items. It was under $500 total with the Platinum CPS discount.

Note that the shutter count was not reset. It didn't affect the sale price, because I had all paperwork to show to the buyer that the restorative work was truly performed, including my letter asking Canon to perform all work needed to restore the camera to brand new equivalent condition. I feel confident that the camera will work flawlessly for another 400K photos at least.

It is very common for me to exceed the maximum actuation count on my Canon bodies, and with them I have never had a shutter failure. In my experience over 1.8 million digital photos, my only shutter failure is on a Nikon body. Even in that case it was understandable--it was a D7000 that I used as a backup when shooting outdoors in extremely hot weather to keep more expensive bodies from overheating. It failed after 136,000 shots and could not be repaired. Nikon replaced it for free within warranty.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm glad almost everything you buy here is two year warranty on everything and extended through law 5 years on parts that are meant to last longer than the warranty.

Mine has status : "Work in progress" so hopefully it won't be long before the final verdict.


----------



## martinslade (Sep 22, 2015)

Just checked my 70d - 144949  (purchased in Jan 2014)


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 22, 2015)

My mirror box needed replacing at 220k, so did the shutter at the same time.

But the shutter was fine all the same.


----------



## midluk (Sep 23, 2015)

martinslade said:


> Just checked my 70d - 144949  (purchased in Jan 2014)


Is there a way to check that in the camera or do you have to count the images (or use the counter in the file names)? I have not found any such option in my 70D.

BTW: Does anybody know if silent shutter mode does influence the life time of the shutter and mirror box?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi midluk. 
I think Magic Lantern can read shutter count on most cameras, also DSLR Controller can read many pieces of information from many cameras including shutter count. Even if you have used continuous numbering my understanding is that you still don't get a true shutter count from the image number as it doesn't count the times live view or video are activated. 

Cheers, Graham. 



midluk said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked my 70d - 144949  (purchased in Jan 2014)
> ...


----------

